# Cupping during massage



## Viduus (Sep 28, 2018)

Finally got curious and tried this whole cupping thing during my sports massage. 

Left some killer bruises but it felt a lot better then I expected it to. Who knows if it actually helps but it certainly felt like the muscle loosened up and relaxed a bit.

Anyone else have any experience with it?


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 28, 2018)

I saw a version of it where the did bloodletting at the same time, I think it was Anthony Bourdain.


----------



## Jin (Sep 28, 2018)

Cup my balls!!!!


----------



## German89 (Sep 28, 2018)

Jin said:


> Cup my balls!!!!



AhahHaha!!!!


----------



## Viduus (Sep 28, 2018)

Jin said:


> Cup my balls!!!!



Told the wife that I liked her cupping better. She said she’d be there at 8.


----------



## Jin (Sep 28, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Told the wife that I liked her cupping better. She said she’d be there at 8.



Does she know my address?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 28, 2018)

Cupping is stupid and does basically nothing


----------



## snake (Sep 28, 2018)

WTF, we got a BDSM section I didn't know about? I assume German89 is the Mod, right?


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 28, 2018)

Sprekken Zie deutsch while she does it.. even more of a turn on


----------



## Viduus (Sep 28, 2018)

Jin said:


> Does she know my address?


Unless you moved again?


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 28, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Cupping is stupid and does basically nothing



IDK, i get good relief from it and deep needle or dry needle therapy.  

I understand how one could not see the point but 8wks of it may change your mind.  But i have been to 4 different PT spots in 18 months and may have just found a good therapist.??

regardless, i did take small doses norco, see a orthopedic surgeon + a chiro + acupuncture and was miserable before.


----------



## Viduus (Sep 28, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> IDK, i get good relief from it and deep needle or dry needle therapy.
> 
> I understand how one could not see the point but 8wks of it may change your mind.  But i have been to 4 different PT spots in 18 months and may have just found a good therapist.??
> 
> regardless, i did take small doses norco, see a orthopedic surgeon + a chiro + acupuncture and was miserable before.



I was 100% with POB until I tried it. I’m curious to see how I feel about it in the long run. Certainly don’t believe their comments about “pulling out the impurities” but the suction on the muscle just feels good and relaxes it.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 28, 2018)

lmfao......thought this was going to be about something else.....my bad!


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 28, 2018)

Viduus said:


> I was 100% with POB until I tried it. I’m curious to see how I feel about it in the long run. Certainly don’t believe their comments about “pulling out the impurities” but the suction on the muscle just feels good and relaxes it.



you need to find either acupuncture or deep/dry needle therapy along with it.  It makes a huge difference.  For me, my L2 & L4 are done for & i have a pinched nerve in my upper left trap/back area.  

The therapist specifically works those areas and i can manage.  I have dropped down for 5-6 days a week in the gym to 2-3, i am now back at 4 days consistently and i am happy as a pig in shit.  

I am younger and honestly afraid of my 50/60's because of how beat up my body is now.  I have mild/moderate upper body arthritis, plus my back issues...IDK

But i did go through 3 places before I found the PT spot I am at now.  So i know what its like to give PT a shot for 4-6wks and dont get anything in terms of progress/relief and say fuk it.  

wait til you do it 2x a wk, 5-6wks straight.  Your lady will be like "WTF" when you come home with 8-12 purple welts on your back, but i was almost going to go under the knife cuz there was nothing that was helping aside pain pills and I refused to take them everyday.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 28, 2018)

check this out man, dusty hanshaw cupping and scraping therapy, to help open the muscles up, looks pretty intense...


----------



## Viduus (Sep 28, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> check this out man, dusty hanshaw cupping and scraping therapy, to help open the muscles up, looks pretty intense...



He was the one that got me curious enough to try it. Big fan of Dining with Dusty


----------



## Elivo (Sep 28, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> lmfao......thought this was going to be about something else.....my bad!



Right there with ya Jenn lol


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 28, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Right there with ya Jenn lol



Dirty minds think alike.......hahahaha


----------



## Rhino99 (Sep 28, 2018)

Viduus said:


> I was 100% with POB until I tried it. I’m curious to see how I feel about it in the long run. Certainly don’t believe their comments about “pulling out the impurities” but the suction on the muscle just feels good and relaxes it.



I prefer suction on my love muscle


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 29, 2018)

Rhino99 said:


> I prefer suction on my love muscle



yea that feels good and relaxes it for sure haha


----------



## Grizzly911 (Sep 29, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> check this out man, dusty hanshaw cupping and scraping therapy, to help open the muscles up, looks pretty intense...



That video got me sleepy but it was very informative and interesting. Thanks for the post, Gibson!


----------



## ccpro (Sep 29, 2018)

I added cupping to my massage regiment, cost an extra $20 but Ming Lee always takes care of me!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 30, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> lmfao......thought this was going to be about something else.....my bad!



How do you know what cupping is?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 30, 2018)

russians have been doing this weirdo shit for ever.I dont fuk with it


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 30, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> russians have been doing this weirdo shit for ever.I dont fuk with it



Yep that’s what I was referencing .. Bourdain did it, they cut you as well and blood is everywhere lol. Looked like a slaughter house while spraying all the blood down the drain


----------



## Rhino99 (Sep 30, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Yep that’s what I was referencing .. Bourdain did it, they cut you as well and blood is everywhere lol. Looked like a slaughter house while spraying all the blood down the drain



Count me the fuk out.
I'll sticking to eating ass.....and applebees.


----------



## HijackedMyself (Oct 1, 2018)

aka Hijama.

Me being me never got this done or have any foreseeable plans. I would love too.


----------

